# Horror Movie Themed Female Costume Idea



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

pinup girl or doll face from the strangers









Carrie original/reboot









Mary Mason- American Mary









Lola Stone- The loved Ones









I'll try and think of more, hope it helped


----------



## danik (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks so much Miles. I actually was considering pin up girl or doll face at first... But Carrie would be a show stopper!


----------



## danik (Jul 27, 2016)

*Anyone else have more ideas?*


----------



## Misfit Ghoul (Jul 29, 2016)

Here's a few I thought of: 
Valak/The Demon Nun - The Conjuring 2







Mary Shaw - Dead Silence







The Bride in Black - Insidious


----------



## danik (Jul 27, 2016)

Thank you Misfit Ghoul! I have been thinking along the lines of something like this lately, this gives me some characters to reference. Great!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm a big chicken & tend to not watch super-scary movies (I know, I know), so my mind immediately went to what most would probably consider "softer" horror shows, but maybe that means they'd be less likely to be copied & would be more original. So I'm sharing my ideas anyway! 

What about going as Barb from Stranger Things (on Netflix?) If you know the show, you could play her as seen in early episodes, or as she is seen in the finale. 

Or Vanessa Ives or Mina Harker from Penny Dreadful?

Or Angelica Huston's awful decrepit witch from The Witches (Roald Dahl)?

Or do a throwback & be Nancy from The Craft. 

As you can see, mine aren't really gory. You could probably eat, chat, sit down & mingle in all these choices though. LOL! But, maybe it will inspire you to think of something that you do like. Let us know what you end up doing!


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

Mine is Harley Quinn or a Witch from the Witch hunter.


----------



## sweetnothing (Sep 1, 2011)

If you're not keen on having your face covered, but like the Silent Hill idea, you could be that last nurse who's crying blood. 

*Other ideas:*

--*Ginger or Brigitte from the Ginger Snaps series* (plus you'd have a ton of options between any of these movies, though Ginger takes the cake for creepy):








--*One of the Werewolf girls from Trick 'r Treat:*








--*Casey from Scream:*








--*May from May*








*--Marie from High Tension:*








*--Asami from Audition:*







*
--One of the girls from Sorority Row (the ridiculous, albeit fun, remake of House on Sorority Row):*


----------

